
MartinLutherKing.Org is Owned by Neo-Nazis - pulisse
https://www.thedailybeast.com/martinlutherkingorg-is-owned-by-neo-nazis
======
Larrikin
Going here was part of my curriculum in my first year of high school. We had a
year long class broken into quarters that taught things like research
techniques, basic stats, and other skills that would be useful later on in
high school and college.

We were given a list of websites and asked to discuss their credibility and
why. Most students got tripped up on this site by not doing a closer reading
and evaluating the source.

~~~
guitarbill
It's an awesome idea. Critical thinking has always been important, but might
be a bit absent from modern curriculums. It's naive to assume algorithms can
solve this. Education is always the better option.

